# Prilosec side effects



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Prevacid stopped working after 3 years, now been given Prilosic (nexium aggravated my asthma). The bottle says Prilosec can cause dizziness. Anyone have any major problems with this med? It seems like we have to go through a "trial and error" till we find the right pills and then when they stop==we start all over again.Tania


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi!I was on Prilosec for 2.5 years, until it stopped working recently. I am trying Nexium now. I didn't notice ANY side effects. All my life I have had occasional dizzy spells, so I was worried about taking it at first, but Prilosec didn't have any effect either way. Also, I have IBS-D, and it didn't worsen it; if anything, made it better. Good luck!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Tania-If you sent me a check for one million dollars now I wouldn't go back on Prilosec/Nexium. I would assume that your goal for acid-reflux was the same as my goal. To be able to eat 3 or 4 meals a day & not have ANY burning symtoms ANYWHERE. This goal also includes not having to take any PPI,(prilosec/nexium) any H2Blocker(zantac, pepcid)or any of the many ant-acids. I know you don't enjoy taking these pills, you probably feel like many others that it is completely impossible to get off them. That if you don't take them each day..you're going to endure incredible amounts of pain/suffering/ each day. All I can tell you is Yes, at first it is difficult, but once you find the right combo of diet/supplements. You start feeling so much better!!! I felt like I had gallons of acid coming up when I first stopped taking prilosec, I didn't think it was humanly possible to have so much BURNING Constantly. At times it felt like 20 hrs a day, but it does start to ease up within a couple of weeks. This motivates you to keep plugging a way. Theres tons of things you can try & I would be happy to give you some tips. But, until you stop taking the meds the tips will do you no good. Remember once the PPI's stop working for you, What's next?? Your only Conventional Medicine Alternnative is Surgery& as you've probably already heard. This surgery does poise some risks..Like be able to swallow comfortable. Please give it some thought!!!Good Luck!!!


----------

